# Beispiel-Schaltplan für ein Einfamilienhaus



## Gast (23 Juni 2006)

Moin moin!

Für mein privates Vorhaben bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltplan für ein Einfamilienhaus. Ich will nämlich meine Elektrik per SPS oder EIB steuern.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Vorlage, oder noch besser einen richtigen E-Plan mit EIB-Technik oder SPS-Zentralsteuerung für Licht, Rolläden usw. (Wenn's geht als WSCAD5 oder als PDF). 

Danke im Voraus!
Alex


----------



## Immergewinner (23 Juni 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin!
> 
> Für mein privates Vorhaben bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltplan für ein Einfamilienhaus. Ich will nämlich meine Elektrik per SPS oder EIB steuern.
> 
> ...


 
Jo, dann geh halt zu einem Planer und lass es dir zeichnen, oder glaubst du ernsthaft es macht dir jemand hier für lau?

mfg


----------



## ralfm (23 Juni 2006)

Immergewinner schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, dann geh halt zu einem Planer und lass es dir zeichnen, oder glaubst du ernsthaft es macht dir jemand hier für lau?
> mfg



Naja, immerhin...is ja nur nen Einfamilienhaus und kein 30-Einheiten-Wohnblock


----------



## Immergewinner (23 Juni 2006)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, immerhin...is ja nur nen Einfamilienhaus und kein 30-Einheiten-Wohnblock


 
Aber es ist eben auch mit Arbeit verbunden und ich gehe auch mal davon aus das sich niemand hier die Mühe macht irgendwelche Pläne zu Zeichnen und möglicherweise Ihm noch digitalisiert zukommen lässt.


----------



## Gast (24 Juni 2006)

Mein Got!
Seid doch nicht solche Spießer!
Ich hab' selbst schon einige Schaltpläne gezeichnet, nur halt nicht für die Hausinstallation. Ihr tut so als ob es was patentgeschütztes wäre.
Ich will ja nur wissen wobei man bei einer Hausinstallation achten muss.

@ Immergewinner 
Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast brauchst du dich garnicht zu Melden.


----------



## maxi (25 Juni 2006)

Finde es so auch nicht ok.

Auch wenn wir und untereinader helfen finde ich es etwas unverschämt von einen potentiellen Kunden von uns das umsonst zu verlangen.

Hey unsere Software, PC`s, Bücher, Büro etc. und die Zeit zum erlernen hat viel Geld gekostet.

Wenn sich Profis untereinder helfen damit wir nicht immer das Rad ein 2. mal erfinden müssen heist das nicht das wir auch dir es umsonst machen.

Ich finde es jedenfalls ungerecht genüber Kollegen einen fremden Häuslebauer umsonst Pläne zu erstellen und hoffe das meien Kollegen hier genauso denken.

Mir reapriert auch keine rmein Auto umsonst und ins Schwimmbad darf ich auch nicht umsonst.


----------



## Immergewinner (25 Juni 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Got!
> Seid doch nicht solche Spießer!


 
Jetzt halt mal den Ball flach!



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' selbst schon einige Schaltpläne gezeichnet, nur halt nicht für die Hausinstallation.


 
Das ist nicht dein ernst?? Kann Schaltpläne Zeichnen aber nicht für Hausinstallation? Wenn du schon den technischen Sachverstand hast um "Schaltpläne" zu zeichnen schaffst du es nicht einen Installationsplan zu Papier zubringen....?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nur wissen wobei man bei einer Hausinstallation achten muss.


 
Das geht aus deiner Fragestellung nicht wirklich hervor.
Gehe in den Buchladen und kaufe (ja das kostet Geld!) dir ein Elektrotechnik Tabellenbuch, z.B. das vom Europa-Verlag dort findest du die gängigsten Symbole und auch Beispiele wie man zeichnet. Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung das jeder der mit E-Technik zu tun hat sowas haben sollte.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> @ Immergewinner
> Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast brauchst du dich garnicht zu Melden.


 
Und sowas kommt von jemanden, der es nichtmal schafft sich hier anzumelden.....mit der Bitte an den Admin/Forenbetrieber Gastbeitrage 
zu unterbinden.

Gruss


----------



## edison (26 Juni 2006)

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das es garnicht so profan ist, von der Industrieinstallation in die Hausinstallation zu denken.

Plan mal Zuleitungen zu Unterverteilungen mit 63A belastbarkeit ein, berücksichtige Selektivität für Sicherungen, RCDs, ...

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deine Überlegungen veröffentlichst uns wir nehmen das ganze auseinander?


----------



## maxi (27 Juni 2006)

Huhu,
ne ist gar nicht so leicht.
Leitungsverlegung und Längen spielen da eine Rolle.
Mindestquerschnitte, Sicherheitszonen, Verlegeweg, Tragende Mauern, Ringerder, Poterntialausgleich, Heizung, etc. 
Dann vorher die Leitunngsmasse berechnen, wobei das im Wohnhaus easy ist das wenig feste Induktive verbraucher sind.

Ich habe das immer mit DDS gezeichnet gehabt.


----------



## Werner54 (27 Juni 2006)

*innovative Technik im Einfamilienhaus*

Hallo Alex,

es gibt immer wieder Freaks, die im eigenen Häuschen anders installieren, als der Elektriker um die Ecke das tun würde. Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden. Ich würde trotzdem nicht auf die Mitarbeit einer erfahrenen Fachkraft für Installationstechnik verzichten. Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einem Fachbetrieb, der sich deinen Anforderungen stellt und dich unterstützt. Es gibt solche Installateure, wie viele Berichte in diversen Fachzeitschriften beweisen. Unter Umständen wird das nicht mal teurer, unsereins tut sich mit dem reinen Strippenziehen halt doch etwas schwer.


----------



## Keinweltmeister (7 Juli 2006)

*Junge Junge hier wird scharf geschossen*

Hi Alex 
was brauchst du denn hast du WS-CAD wenn ja welche Version
und wie stellst du dir denn die steuerung vor ? Um das zu Digitalisieren
müßte mann ja wissen was du wohin verlegst und wie du was steuern willst.
Oder soll das jemnd für dich machen ...???....!!!


----------



## nade (4 August 2006)

edison schrieb:


> Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das es garnicht so profan ist, von der Industrieinstallation in die Hausinstallation zu denken.
> 
> Plan mal Zuleitungen zu Unterverteilungen mit 63A belastbarkeit ein, berücksichtige Selektivität für Sicherungen, RCDs, ...
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deine Überlegungen veröffentlichst uns wir nehmen das ganze auseinander?


Wie recht du hast, die ganzen Leitungsdimensionierungen allein sind schon 2 VDE´s VDE 0100 bBlt. 5 und VDE 0289 T 4. Dazu muß allerdings vorerst die Belastung und Leitungslänge ermittelt sein, die Häufung (wieviele beieinander) die Verlegeart ob Unterputz oder Aufputz.
Dann Selektivität ist eh nur Bedingt einzuhalten, aber wo ist ein Fi Vorgeschrieben und wo evtl Sinnvoll trotzdem einzusetzen.
Mal von ab ist dies beim besten willen nicht ohne einen mindestens Grundrissplan mit Raumeinteilung möglich und ohne Absprache mit dem potentiellen Kunden eh Zeitvergeudung'°.
Je nach Installationsumfang gehen da locker mal 6-8 Stunden drauf.
Ja ok in der Praxis wird meist nur in Ausnahmefällen irgentetwas Berechnet für ein Einfamilienhaus, aber es gillt auch Bestimmungen einzuhalten von den  jeweiligen EVU´s.
Kurzum hab den "Kram" selbst erst vor kurzem in einem Prüfungsteil machen müssen, das Arbeit hoch'° und nicht wirklich gerade mal einfach so drei Kreuze in den Plan pinnen.
Dazu kommt noch sind glaub hier wenig Handwerker oder Industrie´ler die davon Plan haben, geschweigeden das sich hier Architekten/Raumplaner oder sonstige Planer ihr "Unwesen" treiben.
Ebenso pflichte ich der Aussage das es hier ein Forum zum Informationsaustausch unter Fachleuten ist die sich gegenseitig bei Problemen helfen.
Auch ich seh nicht ein für jeden Hinz und Kunz kostenlos etwas zu machen, weil allein die Arbeit in Meisterstunden so lockere 500-600€ je nach Region und Stundenverrechnungssatz koste/bringe würde.
Wer ein Haus renovieren oder bauen will sollte allein für die Planung doch schon etwas Geld aufbrigen können.


----------



## maxi (7 August 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Wie recht du hast, die ganzen Leitungsdimensionierungen allein sind schon 2 VDE´s VDE 0100 bBlt. 5 und VDE 0289 T 4. Dazu muß allerdings vorerst die Belastung und Leitungslänge ermittelt sein, die Häufung (wieviele beieinander) die Verlegeart ob Unterputz oder Aufputz.
> Dann Selektivität ist eh nur Bedingt einzuhalten, aber wo ist ein Fi Vorgeschrieben und wo evtl Sinnvoll trotzdem einzusetzen.
> Mal von ab ist dies beim besten willen nicht ohne einen mindestens Grundrissplan mit Raumeinteilung möglich und ohne Absprache mit dem potentiellen Kunden eh Zeitvergeudung'°.
> Je nach Installationsumfang gehen da locker mal 6-8 Stunden drauf.
> ...


 
Ich stimme hier als Handwerksmeister und als Industrie Fachtechniker zu.
Bis auf die 6-8 Stunden.
2-3 Sind es mit DDS etwa für ein Haus. Ohne Beratung etc.
Das Programm kostet allerdings ca 3000 Euro und PC, Bücher etc. nochmals 2000.
Hinzu kommt das es dir nur ein Meister zeichnen kann und die Schule kostet 15228 Euro.


----------

